# Is there a blockage - unwell hen



## cluck13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi

I have a hen that is unwell - her crop is filled with watery substance that when squeezed will come back up. She seems to be bloated & very tight in lower end.

Thanks Sue


----------



## Zakgirlsfarm (Sep 18, 2012)

Is it hot or cold weather? Did your chicken just have a big drink or is the crop not emptying? How long has she been like it?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds like sour crop. Open her beak and it'll be the most rotten smell you've ever smelled. You can empty it for her by tipping her gently body downward with head down and massaging crop up toward her beak. If you can, after getting crop emptied, put her on an antibiotic. Sour crop grows internally as a fungus. I lost a sweet hen to this last fall because I didn't know she had this until it was too late. I think if you type in sour crop under forum search, you'll be able to find more info on this.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sometimes those symptoms can be caused by drinking a lot of water in one sitting, usually when it's hot or if they've gone withoit water for too long. I wouldn't overlook that it could be sour crop.... see if the above description matches.


----------



## cluck13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your answers - Firstly we are in winter so it is coldish (not too bad yet). Unfortunately the hen has passed on. At least I now know about the possibilities of 'sour crop', if I have this situation again. Thank you again much appreciated.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry about your loss


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, I'm sorry you lost her. =( Its so hard sometimes to figure out what's wrong with them. They're excellent at hiding things until its too late.


----------



## Sweetened (Apr 18, 2013)

In the future if you notice this, you can hold the bird upside down by the feet and massage from the bottom of the crop towards the beak in ling slow strokes. This causes the bird to regurgitate and can release blockages.


----------

